# My first lovers



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I only have 3 birds and 2 have fallen in love. I found the white homer (the girl) last year. I have another male but he is still very young and she never really hd anything to do with him. I recently came across another bird found on the street with wings clipped really short, he was someones pet. Never did find the owner. He is a lahore or a lahore mix. He has feathered white feet but i didn't wanna make him move just for a picture  Next time. 

I am happy they love each other so much, because I was feeling sorry for the white homer girl who I had for a long time without a mate. Within a day or 2 of meeting they were flirting and now it's serious, i'm expecting little ones pretty soon, very excited. here is the happy couple, Buck and Sky very much in love -


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are just beautiful.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They definitely compliment each other, what nice pair! 

Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a lovely couple they are all snuggled together in the nest. I'm sure eggs will be happening soon! We will look forward to baby pictures. 

Margaret


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you guys so much , I wonder what the babies will look like hmmmm.....anyone care to venture an educated/uneducated guess?

Oh and for anyone who didn't read my other thread.... I will only be letting them have babies once, unless I get an actual loft. Dummy eggs after this. 

Here they are enjoying this morning.....you can't see Buck, he's at the bottom.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thinks it is so cool that pijns will nest in just about anything you put in there. when i'm out shopping I see possible nest bowl use in stuff I never even thought about.  beautiful pair!


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah they seem to really love the cooking pot, silly birds. The male has been sitting in it all day calling her to him. Then 5 min go he was walking around the bottom and she came down and chased him around (shes a real go-getter it seems, if she wasn't on the bottom i'd think she was the boy) and then they locked beaks (whats that about?) and then....not to be a bird pervert.......then they "yanno"......

Sorry if too much information, i'm just excited lol  Won't be long now  

and now they are cuddling in their pot


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Do I hear wedding bells on the horizon? I think I do!!! I can't believe that they're all ready on having babies on the first 2 days.  I guess thats how pigeon love is...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How romantic!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They make a stunning couple. I know they'll have beautiful babies and you know we want more pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those are pretty birds. I would consider seriously getting that third bird out of the cage. When pigeons lay eggs and have babies, they get very territorial and I'm betting that it's just a matter of time before the "third wheel" starts catching heck.  Especially if it's a male. That makes it even a worse scenario.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Those are pretty birds. I would consider seriously getting that third bird out of the cage. When pigeons lay eggs and have babies, they get very territorial and I'm betting that it's just a matter of time before the "third wheel" starts catching heck.  Especially if it's a male. That makes it even a worse scenario.


Yes I have been seriously considering that all day...as they dont want to let him eat. I have him in a box right now in peace with food and water. I think I might just give him to this lady I know who has a nice loft about 2 hours from here. Unless someone here wants him? I know he would be in good hands with you guys....he is a checkered blue, feral type found only 2 weeks old. He is 6 months old and I live in Rocklin which is near Sacramento California. and I would drive up to 2 hours since thats how far I would go to the lady's house anyways....

also this is the wrong place but in case someone can answer....if you do not provide any nest bowl or box or whatever and no nesting material, will the birds still mate? I know I can use dummy eggs but i'm more interested in preventing future territorial courtship behavior.....because I would really like to keep the babies....fingers crossed for female kids to make things easier.

Thank you all for such sweet compliments. It's nice to hear from all u pros


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kimberly_CA said:


> also this is the wrong place but in case someone can answer....if you do not provide any nest bowl or box or whatever and no nesting material, will the birds still mate? I know I can use dummy eggs but i'm more interested in preventing future territorial courtship behavior.....because I would really like to keep the babies....fingers crossed for female kids to make things easier.


It really won't matter. If they want to mate and MOST of the time they do.....they'll do it no matter what. Just have to keep those wooden eggs ready. My hens lay eggs in the corner of the loft all the time and fully expect (and know) that Mom will bring them a nest bowl with a ready made nest.  
As far as the babies, here's what most likely will happen. For the first 30 day, maybe even 35, everything will be ok. Then one day, Dad and Mom, mostly Dad, will decide that these two kids have got to go. By that time, Mom will be on another set of eggs and that is what they will concentrate on. 
Pigeons don't see their kids as "their kids" after a certain point. They just become another pigeon that's invading their territory. 
You will most likely have to separate the babies eventually, so you can start thinking about that now.  If they were in a loft or at least in a bigger space, you MIGHT get away with leaving them, but I doubt seriously that it's going to work out in that cage.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

We have the first egg......wow that was really fast. I wasn't expecting it yet. Mom has been sitting on it a couple hours....  (does that mean she is only having one or she is just extra attentive?)


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> It really won't matter. If they want to mate and MOST of the time they do.....they'll do it no matter what. Just have to keep those wooden eggs ready. My hens lay eggs in the corner of the loft all the time and fully expect (and know) that Mom will bring them a nest bowl with a ready made nest.
> As far as the babies, here's what most likely will happen. For the first 30 day, maybe even 35, everything will be ok. Then one day, Dad and Mom, mostly Dad, will decide that these two kids have got to go. By that time, Mom will be on another set of eggs and that is what they will concentrate on.
> Pigeons don't see their kids as "their kids" after a certain point. They just become another pigeon that's invading their territory.
> You will most likely have to separate the babies eventually, so you can start thinking about that now.  If they were in a loft or at least in a bigger space, you MIGHT get away with leaving them, but I doubt seriously that it's going to work out in that cage.


I will mostly likely end up with a loft eventually...I can see it already. I bet this is how it starts with a lot of people eh....


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Just an update...she layed her second egg and they are both sitting evenly. It's cute it's like they can't stand to be away from them...sometimes one will get in the nest and push the other out (nicely) saying it MY turn now. I love when they wiggle their little pigeon butts to get situated right. I just can't wait for the babies.....does anyone know anything bout pigeon genes? Like is mom's white or dad's black dominant? Will each baby be a mix of black and white or will they be solid one or the other?

Thank you guys...and I will get pics when the babes arrive, i'm sure yall know what eggs look like


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Exciting stuff kimberley!! Your birds are beautiful and those babies are gonna be stunning! Never was good at genetics but I know there are members here who should be able to take a good educated guess as to what you might get.

Lindi


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you so much lindi  very excited here. I just posted a new pic of the boy, should be right next to this thread. It's outside and the sun makes him look like a diff bird. I wish I had a loft right bout now...someday, i'm sure


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Kimberly_CA said:


> I will mostly likely end up with a loft eventually...I can see it already. I bet this is how it starts with a lot of people eh....


Ah....yup  
Congrats on your new obsession LOL. It just makes my whole day waking up each morning to a 'Coo Chorus'!


----------

